# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كلمة وتعليق. الشيخ: فؤاد أبو سعيد حفظه الله

## أسامة خضر

رأي وتعليق

*الرسالة المُرسلة من شبكة المنهاج الإسلامية:*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته؛؛؛
الأخ الفاضل:
وصلتني هذه الرسالة من أحد زوار الشبكة، وهو من تونس.
أرجو قراءة الرسالة، وتمريرها إلى الشيخ: فؤاد، طالبا منه التعليق على ذلك.
مع التحية والسلام.
*إدارة شبكة المنهاج الإسلامية*
*المشرف العام:*
*زياد أبو رجائي*

*نص السؤال المرسل من الأخ التونسي:*
*قال الزائر من تونس:*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
أنا أخ من تونس، أود أن أنقل إليكم هذا الخبر، راجيا أن تفيدوني بتعليقكم عليه.
*والخبر هو:*
وزير الشئون الدينية زار اليوم مسجد الغزواني في حي الغزالة .. وتمت إهانته داخل المسجد من قبل مجموعة سلفية، يقودها إمام الخمس (سلفي)..
وقيل له: أنت علماني وتدعم العلمانيين .. وتم افتكاك الميكروفون من يده.
وكان الوزير قد وضع حذاءه في حجرة الإمام .. فأغلق إمام الخمس السلفي حجرة الإمام، وخرج من المسجد.. وبقي الوزير بدون حذاء.. مما اضطر أحد المصلين للذهاب لشراء حذاء آخر للوزير..

*تعليق:*
لم أعرف في حياتي متدينين جمعوا بين قلة الأدب، وقلة العلم، وقلة الاحترام للمخالفين، مثل بعض السلفيين. انتهى الخبر.
*ما تعليقكم على الخبر؟* هل بهكذا تصرفات يقوم بها أناس يدعون الانتساب لمنهج السلف نعطي فكرة جيدة؟
*أرجو أن لا تبخلوا بإجابتي عن ما أريد.* 

*أجاب صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ: فؤاد بن يوسف أبو سعيد حفظه الله تعالى على الأخ السائل من تونس بالآتي:*

*قال –حفظه الله-:*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى من اهتدى بهداه إلى يوم الدين، وبعد؛
يقوم بعض الشباب المتحمس دينيا بالغلو في بعض الأفعال والأقوال، ويعتدي على الآخرين ظانا أنه ينصر الدين، ويدافع عن الإسلام، فيقع منهم عنف وشدة في الدعوة إلى الله، فيتعالون على المسلمين، ويقعون في أعراضهم، ويحتقرونهم.

*تذكرني هذه الأفعال والأخلاق* بما فعله حرقوص بن زهير التميمي، الذي واجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: *(اعْدِلْ يَا مُحَمَّدُ فَإِنَّكَ لَمْ تَعْدِلْ).* سنن ابن ماجه (172) واللفظ له، وأصله في البخاري (3138)، *(وَاللَّهِ إِنَّ هَذِهِ القِسْمَةَ مَا عُدِلَ فِيهَا، وَمَا أُرِيدَ بِهَا وَجْهُ اللَّهِ).* صحيح البخاري (3150).
*وتذكرني* باعتراض الخارجين على عثمان رضي الله تعالى حتى قتلوه.
*والخارجين* على عليٍّ رضي الله تعالى عنه حتى قتلوه.
*وحاولوا* قتل معاوية وعمرو بن العاص رضي الله تعالى عنهما.
*وها نحن نرى في الواقع* أن العنف والشدة لا تأتي على المسلمين إلا بالفتن والفساد والإفساد والشر، ولا تعود على ديننا بأي فائدة تذكر، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: *«إِنَّ الرِّفْقَ لا يَكُونُ فِي شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ زَانَهُ، وَلا يُنْزَعُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ شَانَهُ».* صحيح مسلم (2594). 
*والدعوة الحقيقية في حاجة شديدة اليوم أكثر مما مضى إلى الرفق واللين، والبيان والتوضيح، والعرض أكثر من الرد.*

*إن الاعتداء على ذوي الهيئات،* والمنزلة والمكانة* ناشئ* إما عن *سوء الظن في المعتدِي،* حيث يحسدهم على ما هم فيه، وإن أُحْسِن الظن في المعتدين فهم يجهلون هذه الأحكام التي تحث الرفق واللين، التي هي من أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، القائل: *«أَقِيلُوا ذَوِي الْهَيْئَاتِ عَثَرَاتِهِمْ إِلاَّ الْحُدُودَ».* سنن أبي داود (4375)
والقائل: *"لَيْسَ مِنْ أُمَّتِي مَنْ لَمْ يُجِلَّ كَبِيرَنَا، وَيَرْحَمْ صَغِيرَنَا، وَيَعْرِفْ لِعَالِمِنَا".* مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (37/ 416، رقم 22755)
وفي رواية: *«.. ويعرف لعالمنا حقه».* صحيح الجامع (5443)، فالكبار؛ يدخل فيهم كبار السن، وكبار القدر وكبار المنزلة والمكانة، و[يحتمل أن المراد بالأكابر الأئمة ونوابهم] فيض القدير (3/ 220) ووزراؤهم.

*ونحن مأمورون بالظواهر والله يتولى السرائر،* فمن دخل بيتا من بيوت الله لأداء شعيرة من شعائر الله، لا ينبغي أن نعامله إلا بما ظهر منه، وهو أنه جاء ليصلي أو يقرأ القرآن أو يتعلم العلم، فلا يكفهرّ في وجهه، ولا يُرَوَّعْ بسرقة متاعه، بل نعرض عليه بضاعتنا من كتاب الله، وسنةِ نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومنهج السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان، حتى نعرِّفه حقيقة ديننا، ومنهج سلفنا الصالح رحمهم الله تعالى ورضي عنهم، هذا هو الإسلام *وهذه هي السلفية الحقة لا المزورة ولا الموهومة،* فقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يستقبل رسل المشركين استقبالا حسنا، فلا يسرق أحذيتهم، ولا يروعهم.
وكان يربط أسرى المشركين في المسجد حتى يسمع كلام الله، ويرى معاملة المسلمين، فأسلم.
بل قبل هدية النصراني أكيدر دومة وهي حلة من حرير –والحرير حرام على ذكور هذه الأمة- فلبسها صلى الله عليه وسلم تأليفا لقلبه وتطييبا لخاطره، ورجاء في إسلامه، ثم خلعها.
قال ابن القيم: [إِذْ مَصْلَحَةُ ذَلِكَ أَرْجَحُ مِنْ مَفْسَدَةِ لُبْسِهِ، وَنَظِيرُ ذَلِكَ لِبَاسُهُ الْقَبَاءَ الْحَرِيرَ الَّذِي أَهْدَاهُ لَهُ مَلِكُ أَيْلَةَ سَاعَةً، ثُمَّ نَزْعُهُ لِلْمَصْلَحَةِ الرَّاجِحَةِ فِي تَأْلِيفِهِ وَجَبْرِهِ، وَكَانَ هَذَا بَعْدَ النَّهْيِ عَنْ لِبَاسِ الْحَرِيرِ، كَمَا بَيَّنَّاهُ مُسْتَوْفًى فِي كِتَابِ (التَّخْيِيرِ فِيمَا يَحِلُّ وَيَحْرُمُ مِنْ لِبَاسِ الْحَرِيرِ)، وَبَيَّنَّا أَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ عَامَ الْوُفُودِ سَنَةَ تِسْعٍ، وَأَنَّ النَّهْيَ عَنْ لِبَاسِ الْحَرِيرِ كَانَ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ، بِدَلِيلِ أَنَّهُ نَهَى عمر عَنْ لُبْسِ الْحُلَّةِ الْحَرِيرِ الَّتِي أَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهَا، فَكَسَاهَا عمر أَخًا لَهُ مُشْرِكًا بِمَكَّةَ، وَهَذَا كَانَ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ، وَلِبَاسُهُ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- هَدِيَّةَ مَلِكِ أَيْلَةَ، كَانَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ،..]. زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد (3/ 428).

وقد كان صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يعامل المنافقين بالحسنى، والرفق واللين [وقد أخبر الله نبيَّه عن المنافقين الذين كانوا بين ظهرانَي أصحابه مقيمين معتقدين الكفر، وعرَّفه إياهم بأعيانهم، ثم لم يبح له قتلهم وسبيهم؛ إذ كانوا يظهرون الإسلام بألسنتهم، فكذلك الحكم في كلِّ أحد من خلق الله؛ أن يؤخذ بما ظهر لا بما بطن، ..]. شرح صحيح البخاري لابن بطال (5/ 162). 
*كل هذه المعاملة الحسنة،* والأخلاق الطيبة تعطي صورة جميلة للإسلام وأهله، وانطباعا يجذب الناس إليه، فيدخلوا في دين الله أفواجا، فلا يجوز أن نكون سببا في خروج الناس من دين الله أفواجا، عن أَبي مَسْعُودٍ، أَنَّ رَجُلاُ قَالَ: *(وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ! إِنِّي لأَتَأَخَّرُ عَنْ صَلاَةِ الغَدَاةِ؛ مِنْ أَجْلِ فُلاَنٍ مِمَّا يُطِيلُ بِنَا)،* فَمَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي مَوْعِظَةٍ أَشَدَّ غَضَبًا مِنْهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: *«إِنَّ مِنْكُمْ مُنَفِّرِينَ، فَأَيُّكُمْ مَا صَلَّى بِالنَّاسِ فَلْيَتَجَوَّزْ  ، فَإِنَّ فِيهِمُ الضَّعِيفَ وَالكَبِيرَ وَذَا الحَاجَةِ»*. صحيح البخاري (702)، ومسلم (466).

فإذا كانت إطالة الإمام الصلاة بالناس تنفيرا، فما بالكم بطرد الناس من المساجد، أو جعلها حكرا على حزب أو فرقة أو جماعة، أيُّ تنفيرٍ عن دين الله، وعن الصلاة أكبرُ من هذا؟؟!!
*نسأل الله أن يهدينا جميعا سبل الرشاد*
*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

ظهر الثلاثاء، 22/ 7/ 1433هـ.

----------

